Ask HN: What new podcasts and books are you planning to listen or read in 2018? - perseusprime11
======
sundarurfriend
Generally I just go by a greedy algorithm of reading or listening to the
currently most appealing thing, which keeps changing based on my mood and
energy levels and what I find through reddit threads and other serendipitous
discoveries.

I did find a great new podcast recently: omega tau science & engineering
podcast. I'm looking forward to listening to that in the new year. It's a long
form (2 hours+) podcast taking a single sci tech area and interviewing an
expert on it, without shying away from details.

In books, I think I'll be reading more of the Very Short Introductions series
from Oxford press, and also more of web fiction (including fan fiction). I was
impressed by how effectively the VSI books (at least most of them) convey a
large amount of understanding in that small space.

I also discovered Mother of Learning (web fiction) and Brutal Harry/Harry
Potter and the Natural 20 (fan fiction) in 2017, and realized there's a whole
new form of fiction content that I'd been missing out on. I think (and hope)
I'll be finding more of these this year.

------
ayushgp
Shoe Dog by Phil Knight (Maybe some more biographies)

The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

The Hard thing about hard things

Thinking Fast and Slow

Origin by Dan Brown

